
6B Cockroaches are being groomed in China - catchmeifyoucan
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/2142316/giant-indoor-farm-china-breeding-six-billion-cockroaches-year
======
leshokunin
I just hope they have good QA. I can’t imagine what happens when things fuck
up.

------
Leary
I guess a preference for cockroaches is not exclusive to Paul Graham.

------
brian_herman__
CockroachDB anyone?

